# New contest in Maryland



## allanm (Mar 19, 2017)

There is a new bbq contest in Maryland. It is named the Boss Frogg BBQ Competion and Festivial. It is sponsored by the Preston Group and all proceeds will be donated to The March Of Dimes. It will be held on April 7 and 8 2017. This will be a KCBS contest. For more imformation see Boss Frog BBQ facebook.


----------

